# Dash removal instructions? Looking for them



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The front speakers in the gen2 mount to the plastic of the dash assembly, not sure if you determined that yet. The metal dash tie bar isn't intended to hold speakers, and it's gonna be potentially difficult to mount large speakers to the beam and fit them under the dash and not have the dash block much of the driver.
Unless you plan on completely modifying the dash and getting an enclosure or custom bracket up there it may best just to stick with a speaker that can be fit from above with just minor mods to the plastic dash. Large speakers up top are also likely to mess with your soundstage, and the doors are likely a far better place for big drivers.

All that said....In order to remove the dash you have to remove everything. The steering column, center console, A pillar trims, instrument cluster, radio and HVAC controls, center HVAC vents, glove box, knee bolster, knee airbag, center speaker or cubby, all the leather/cloth/plastic trim panels on the dash. The A pillar trims have a one time use clip that must be replaced, the steering shaft pinch bolts are one time use as well.


----------



## Kitzel (Jan 15, 2019)

... well there's that. And yes, I saw the mounts in the dash assembly. My issue is that the speakers themselves will fit in the factory spots, and the factory grills will go right over them. It's getting them in there that is a problem, because there is about a 1/8-1/4 in of plastic that sticks out too far to let the speaker drop it. I'm sliding in 3.5" coaxials, so nothing crazy, but that dang tiny bit of clearance is messing me all up.... I'll have to figure something else out then, that's a ridiculous amount of work, and I don't like dealing with air bags.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Kitzel said:


> ... well there's that. And yes, I saw the mounts in the dash assembly. My issue is that the speakers themselves will fit in the factory spots, and the factory grills will go right over them. It's getting them in there that is a problem, because there is about a 1/8-1/4 in of plastic that sticks out too far to let the speaker drop it. I'm sliding in 3.5" coaxials, so nothing crazy, but that dang tiny bit of clearance is messing me all up.... I'll have to figure something else out then, that's a ridiculous amount of work, and I don't like dealing with air bags.


You can't dremel out the extra material that's causing the interference? Seems like the quickest and easiest thing to do if you're able to cover it up with factor speaker grills when you're finished.


----------



## Kitzel (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm not a big fan of doing that, but that's actually what I was thinking to do now :/. I'll have to use the flexible extension though, it's friggin tight right up there next to the windshield. Thanks for the info though guys!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Kitzel said:


> ... well there's that. And yes, I saw the mounts in the dash assembly. My issue is that the speakers themselves will fit in the factory spots, and the factory grills will go right over them. It's getting them in there that is a problem, because there is about a 1/8-1/4 in of plastic that sticks out too far to let the speaker drop it. I'm sliding in 3.5" coaxials, so nothing crazy, but that dang tiny bit of clearance is messing me all up.... I'll have to figure something else out then, that's a ridiculous amount of work, and I don't like dealing with air bags.


Oh yeah, just get in there with a Dremel/file/utility knife and a vacuum and just nip away to get the clearance you need. Taking it apart is 2-5hrs more work than you need to do. A shortened and properly bent hack saw blade would make quick work of that dash.


----------



## Kitzel (Jan 15, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Oh yeah, just get in there with a Dremel/file/utility knife and a vacuum and just nip away to get the clearance you need. Taking it apart is 2-5hrs more work than you need to do. A shortened and properly bent hack saw blade would make quick work of that dash.


Yeah, that's what I'm gonna do, especially since it's just the plastic that's in the way and not any metal. It should be completely covered up once I put back the factory grill. Goal is to keep the car looking stock.


----------

